# Windows Partition statisch einhängen - mit simulierten Rechten



## xtramen01 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich verwende Windows 8 und Ubuntu 12.04 Parallel.
Nun möchte ich gerne auf beiden Betriebssystemen einen Apache laufen lassen.

Mein Documentroot befindet sich auf einer, mit Windows erstellten, Partition.
Hier kann ich unter Ubuntu keine Rechte vergeben und habe somit keinen Zugriff auf das Documentroot mit dem Browser.

Ich habe das so gemacht:


```
/dev/sda3  /Speicher  ntfs   nosuid,noexec,noatime,fmask=133,dmask=022  0  0
```

Leider kann ich die Rechte nun nicht mehr ändern.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## genodeftest (6. Mai 2013)

Kannst du bitte etwas genauer erklären, welche Rechte du nicht ändern kannst?
Rechte von einzelnen Dateien unterhalb von /Speicher können unter Linux nicht geändert werden, weil die Zugriffsrechte unter Windows (NTFS) und Linux sehr verschieden sind.
Die Rechte der Partition /Speicher sollte sich durch eine erneute Änderung der /etc/fstab (aus der dein Code offenbar stammt) bzw. ein erneutes Einhängen mit mount (und entsprechenden Parametern) ändern lassen.
Zu Details siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden#Dateirechte und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount?highlight=NTFS#Windows-Dateisysteme


----------

